# Someone With A 301Bq



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can someone with a 301BQ measure the length of the trailer from the tip of the ball hitch, to where the spare tire ends???

I know it lists as 33.6 feet on the Keystone site, but not sure if this takes into account the frame and the spare tire.

As you guys know, I sold our 301BQ and ordered a Heartland Bighorn 3160...which is 36.3 feet long. Counting in the amount that hangs over the bed of the truck on the Bighorn, I'm trying to determine if am overall length is shorter now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks...that is exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

so... Your footprint on the road is shorter by 4 or 5 feet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> so... Your footprint on the road is shorter by 4 or 5 feet?


I'll let you know this Saturday when we bring it home!! I'm guessing the overall length down the will be 2-3 feet less.


----------

